# My Star tortoise egg exploded!



## turtlelady80 (Nov 29, 2011)

Never had this happen. I'm hearing that is was just a bad egg that filled up with gas and combusted so Im not too worried but had to share because I was shocked! Got 2 eggs left....we'll see!


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 29, 2011)

ALways sad when that happens... and normally messy and smelly.  I hope the rest make it (fingers crossed)


----------



## dmarcus (Nov 29, 2011)

Thats sucks, I do hope the others make it...


----------



## yagyujubei (Nov 29, 2011)

You HAVE to remove bad eggs before this happens. Your incubator is now contaminated, full of bacteria, fungus, sulfer dioxide,and whatever else grows on rotten eggs.


----------



## turtlelady80 (Nov 29, 2011)

I removed the egg as soon as I saw what had happened. Before it exploded it looked beautiful! Pure white, No mold, dents nothing. Yes the mess was smelly and gross. I removed all the other eggs into a different incubator and scrubbed the yucky one pretty good. Still smells...


----------



## Laura (Nov 29, 2011)

when was it due to hatch?


----------



## african cake queen (Nov 29, 2011)

may i ask, what do you clean incubator with? it has happened to me too! down to no eggs. would like to clean the incubator. thanks all.


----------



## turtlelady80 (Nov 29, 2011)

Well the egg was about a month old. And the two that are left, one is a week earlier and the other one came a week after so.., we will see what happens. Their due in/around Feb. I cleaned the incubator with Dawn and warm water and now have a cup of baking soda inside with the door shut to eliminate any more of the odor that is still linguering. Sorry to hear about your eggs


----------



## ShadowRancher (Nov 30, 2011)

Oh cool idea with the baking soda...my flatmate puts it in our fridge when I have mealworms in there for the lizards (apparently that's gross ).
Good luck with the rest of the clutch.


----------

